# Satsumas?



## Kathy1960 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi again - quick question!  Are satsumas a bad fruit choice?  I always have one with a cuppa after my lunch?  Thanks x


----------



## Robin (Feb 24, 2016)

How long is a piece of string? No, seriously, it depends very much on what you individual body can tolerate. I personally think a bit of fruit is good for you, from the vitamins, minerals and fibre point of view, so if you can tolerate them, then go for it! If you're having it after a lunch where you've had proteins and fats, this tends to slow down absorption of any sugars, so it's probably the best time to eat one. Because they're small, it's not as if you're having a massive amount of sugar. Do you have a glucose meter? The best way to find out is to test before lunch, and a couple of hours after and see what the result is.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 24, 2016)

It is better than a bag of sweets or a slice of cake. The best way forward is try it test and see what happens. Because we tolerate different things what will work for one wont always work for another.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 24, 2016)

I can tolerate satsumas ok. I usually have 2 with my lunch without much of a spike.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 24, 2016)

Kate - Much will depend on where you are with your diabetes and the other things you eat and drink during the day.  The whole thing is a bit of a jigsaw.

On the upside, satsumas are quite small and packaged nicely (in their skin), but on the downside many, many people find they are very fast acting sugars and make quite a spike to their blood sugars.

If you eat your satsuma as part of a meal, or along with something containing fat; like a full fat, sugar free, yoghurt you might see a different result to taking one from the fruit bowl on it's own, as a snack, in between meals.  The reality is the only way you will know how well you tolerate satsumas is to test your bloods before and after consuming them, probably a couple of times to be sure.

If you don't have a meter for testing finger prick bloods, then it is such a fabulous investment in getting to grips with your diabetes.  It gives you immediate feedback on *you*.  We all react a bit differently.


----------

